# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Can't Remember

## Voosh

A "brain fart" moment. Wasn't there a resto/jazz bar on the southside walk of Carnegie Hall some years ago? Loved that place and the music.

----------


## Rosemary

Carnegie Club, maybe?

----------


## Voosh

I can't remember. Sigh. It was a really cool place for some jazz at night.

----------

